# please help with phenibut taper.



## mafia6926 (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been taking phenibut daily now for the past couple of years. I've tried to quit several times unsuccessfully. I usually take 7g before work and on my last break i take another 3g's it doesn't work for me anymore it just keeps the withdraw symptoms at bay. I've taken as high as 10g in one dose and it does nothing for me anymore. Any suggestions on a taper plan and how long do you think it would take to kick this stuff for good? I've haven't went a day without phenibut in almost a year because i can't deal with the withdraw. I tried cutting a half a gram a day couldn't handle the anxiety. I 'm currently trying to do 100mg less each day. Maybe a slow taper will be less anxiety provoking? What do you think?


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd ask in here man http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/

That's a _bad _habit you've formed.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

Slow taper would be better. Aniracetam can help with some of the anxiety. Diphenhydramine can help too, but will make you a bit sleepy. If you can, tell your doc that you are trying to stop using it. Maybe Clonazepam or Valium could be a stepping stone to help on your way back down. Hardcore anxiety is the worst...


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

I imagine that withdrawal from Phenibut must be physiologically similar to withdrawal from benzodiazepines (which I am currently doing myself). I think you're spot on with a gradual taper approach, which will let your body slowly start producing the chemicals you've been ingesting itself again. 
I don't know how Phenibut affects your body physiologically, but perhaps an introduction of a low dose benzodiazepine might help with withdrawing, if so it would be best to speak with ya doctor as you don't want to just swap one dependency with another one.
I wish you all the best, you can definitely do it with support and the right approach


----------



## mafia6926 (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been lowering it 100mg a day i'm keeping a log of it today it too. Today i took 6.8g ----- then 2.6g that night 7\11\12 tomorrow i'll take 6.7g ------ then 2.5g 7\12|12. It's going to be slow taper (maybe this way I'll have less anxiety /withdraw issues)And i have plenty of phenibut on hand just ordered 200 grams. Also i have tramadol's and klonopin to help with any withdraw anxiety i might have. Oh and i have social anxiety that's why i take it but it just doesn't work for me now and i'm tired of being addicted to it.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

It really sounds like you have good WD approach going, the current practical approach to benzodiazepine withdrawal is 'slow and steady', so I assume the same may apply to Phenibut.
I don't think the Tramadol will do much for you in regards to alleviating WD's but the K-pins definitely should, if you start taking Klonopin every day for a few weeks + you could open a whole new can of worms though, just stating the obvious here!
What has helped me with my withdrawal from Xanax is not rushing it, and keeping in mind that it took me a long time to get so addicted, and it's going take some time before my body starts functioning "properly" without the drug in my system. 
I also have intentionally bought some supportive people into my life which has helped me stay committed to my withdrawal, so if there's anyone in your life who you could perhaps share your situation with it might be beneficial for you too?


----------



## mafia6926 (Jul 11, 2012)

Not anyone i can think of. I'm in it on my own. But I had some really bad anxiety yesterday wanted to take some more phenibut before going to sleep but didn't so far i'm sticking to the plan.


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

That's awesome you CHOSE to stick out the anxiety rather than pop some more phenibut, now you just have keep doing that, easier said than I done I know - but you did it once, so you can do it again :yes 
I waa the same way earlier on with my benzo WD's, with the first bit of bad anxiety I felt, I'd instinctively reach for a bottle of pills to stop it. Every time you chose to sit through the anxiety and not take the extra Phenibut, the easier it will get. 
I was just thinking of something that might help, perhaps if you measure out your daily dose and then put the rest somewhere hard to reach, it might give you time to stop yourself from knee-jerk doses. I do this with my pills now, I only carry my days supply so even if I do want to pop an extra one to "take the edge off" my anxiety I can't without going home, getting a key, unlocking a box etc (sorry if this sounds stupid but it helps me).
How much are you taking daily right now? Great idea keeping a log book btw man.


----------

